# Beautiful Rescue Pigeon Needs Home



## Sgarner (Jul 27, 2012)

I found a pigeon with a green band on his leg (no numbers or letters) and I need to find it a home. He's friendly, but a little shy at the moment. He's grey and brown. I will try to post a picture soon. I am located in Austin Texas. Please if you know anyone that can help or wants it please get back to me as soon as possible. I will not let the bird go. 

Thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope you find a home for this little guy.

Reti


----------

